# Questions about the INM



## MeowriahCarey (Oct 19, 2021)

Hello! I’ve just had my trip to the INM and I have a few questions. First, I arrived on the 15th and had my first visit today where I received a form to schedule an appointment. My appointment is on the 11th. Would that appointment count as reporting to the INM within 30 days or does today count? Also is it 30 business days or just 30 days? Also, what do I say as my official reason for moving here? I’m applying for a temporary residency through financial solvency and will maintain my job in the US (working remote). I honestly moved here to become fluent in Spanish and experience a different culture. One last question, I know I need to pay a fee at a bank but i didn’t receive any forms. Do I just go to a bank and they’ll know what to do or do I need to print a form out somewhere? Thank you for your help! Sorry for so many questions.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I assume that you did stop at the border and entered correctly. You are probably visiting INM for the 'canje' process to change your status to Residente Temporal, having been pre-approved by a Mexican Consulate in your home country, as required. Your visit to INM is probably satisfactorily within the required time, as long as it was recorded. You might want to return and ask that question yourself. You want to be assured that you are "en tramite", or that they have a record of your timely visit. I think INM operates on 'calendar days', so it looks like you are OK with an appointment on the 11th.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

INM will give you the forms to take to the bank to pay the required fees. All the bank does is take the form and the payment. The bank has no knowledge of what fees you need to pay. You don't need to overthink this.


And just tell them what you have said here. You are moving here to experience the Mexican culture and learn Spanish. If you've shown financial solvency, I wouldn't even mention working online for your US employer.


----------



## Firstlast (Jan 11, 2021)

You will, also, have to write a letter in spanish explaining why you want the visa, and a residence in Mexico. (When I applied for my Residente Temporal. an INM agent (Campeche, Campeche)visited me to verify I lived at the address stated in my application.


----------

